# Bathing



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I bathe my GSD every 2 weeks. what is the norm on bathing? Any comments would be greatly appreciated. thanks.
Debbie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I set up a poll on this one a couple of months ago. Most of us bathe them once or twice a year unless they have some sort of skin problem or they roll in something stinky. It is generally agreed that it is not healthy for the dog's coat and skin to be bathed very often. Good food, regular brushing and daily exercise helps keep their coat and skin healthy. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=523533&page=1#Post523533


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

we bathe ours when they are really dirty..nothing more..nothing less! Probably about every 3-4 months, more when we go on "adventures" hah, But they are in the house most of the time. 

Every 2 weeks sounds like a bit much..you have to be careful about drying out the coat
http://www.healthypet.com/faq_view.aspx?ID=19&sid=1


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

So, I am defenitely going overboard??? He's ouotside a lot and come in with mud and all sorts of stuff. About a month ago with bad flea problem but we are taking care of that. You think I should cut back on the bathing?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Mine get muddy too. What I do is take a damp towel and wipe them off. Then when they're dry I brush out any mud left in their coat. I definitely think two weeks is too often.


----------



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

I wash my pup every few days because he develops a 'swampy' smell that comes with the humidity. The family complains, so I comply. He hasn't seemed dry or itchy.

Anyone have a shampoo to recommend that keeps him smelling good for... ever?


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am going to cancel his bath tomorrow first thing!. Maybe once a month wouldn't be too bad. I just think that one to 2 times per year is an awfully long time in between baths. I do clean his ears once or twice a week and brush his teeth 2wice a week. 
I had a suspicion that I was bathing him too often. Thans guys for helping me out.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

No, not forever! Lol. But I think the oatmeal shampoo is very good for itchy dogs and it is very mild therefore not stripping their coats of the essential oils.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JennyJenI wash my pup every few days because he develops a 'swampy' smell that comes with the humidity. The family complains, so I comply. He hasn't seemed dry or itchy.
> 
> Anyone have a shampoo to recommend that keeps him smelling good for... ever?


What is your dog eating? A healthy dog shouldn't have a swampy smell. Whenever my dogs have smelled they have had something going on health-wise , either internally or externally. I would suspect a systemic yeast infection with a swampy smell.


----------



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

He eats Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Chow.

And it's not a 'bad' smell, but my family is so against 'doggy' smells. I'm used to it, frankly, but they say my room has a special 'B.O.' smell to it.









I could bathe him less if the shampoo smell stayed with him. Crating him every night doesn't help it either, as it's just like waking up in your own bed in the morning smelling like anything but pleasantries. 
I clean his crate frequently, but that doesn't seem to help.

I heard dryer sheets can help. I don't like 'in-between' sprays, because it seems like it just masks everything.

Anybody try dryer sheets?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

jennyjen, i'm thinkin' the swampy smell is coming from what you're feeding. i simply could not believe the difference (in current dogs versus past dogs), when i began feeding premium food (pinnacle trout & sweet potato), and adding solid gold seameal and prozyme. actually they do not smell at all and their coats are luxurious. the food and additives are more expensive, but so worth it!!!

OP, great advice here, yup, too many baths!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie had a doggie smell and it wasn't food related. I found a tapeworm on her(she didn't have fleas) and after treating her for the worms the smell went away. And she picked up some much needed weight!


----------



## Cicada (Dec 7, 2007)

Benny's okay on the worm thing, no worms. Thank goodness.

It could be his food, though I'm not so sure. He definitely smelled terrible the day we got him, and after a bath, he was better. Back then, he was on lamb and rice somethingsomething, and we changed him off to Eukanuba gradually. He still has that 'wet dog' smell within a week of his bath.

Premium food sounds expensive, not that he doesn't deserve it, but he eats more than my horse! Wish I could start him on a BARF diet, but my family is actually refusing that option. Maybe they think it's too barbaric? Too expensive?

What's a good super-premium/premium brand that won't eat us out of house and home?
Castor and Pollux Natural Ultramix? Hearing good things about them.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Going with a super premium food actually costs about the same or only a little more than most of the grocery/Petsmart/Petco dog food brands, because you feed A LOT less. 

Eukaneuba isn't cheap, and is actually comparably priced to many much better dog foods. Have you heard of Canidae? It's only $30.99 for a 40lb bag, and an average 80lb dog only needs about 3-4 cups, depending on activity level. It's suitable for all ages, including puppies.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Now a word of caution - back when we were treating for skin conditions I went with a premium fish & potatoe kibble. Boy did the fish cause them to smell worse! So yes, sometimes it is the food, even a good food. I presently feed Drs. Foster & Smith - which you can get at some target stores but always online. I am on their reship program so it comes at set intervals.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I feed my GSD Castor & Pollux both the kibble and the wet food. It's Organic and I can't go wrong. His coat is a lot shinier and softer. It's a bit pricey and the largest bag comes in only 25 lbs. but it's worth every penny. 
Romy has that wet dog smell too. I guess after reading all the posts I am going to cut back on the bathing. Oh well....maybe doggie cologne??? But won't that strip the flea medication? 
Well, back to trial and error!
regards,
Debbie


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I read somewhere that frequently bathing a GSD causes their skin to dry out so mine gets a bath only 4-6 times yearly.


----------

